
Reversing C++ [pdf] - ingve
https://www.blackhat.com/presentations/bh-dc-07/Sabanal_Yason/Paper/bh-dc-07-Sabanal_Yason-WP.pdf
======
deweerdt
Note: this is from 2007 and discusses 32bits x86 disassembly.

~~~
mantasx
damn..

